# De-worming



## yashira (May 25, 2012)

*Background Info:*

I was walking somewhere about two to three weeks ago and I found two female puppies that where thrown away. They were wet, cold, and hungry. I took them in, fed and shower them. Since then, I've been taking care of them. 

By then, they were both underweight; however, one of them could walk, the other puppy couldn't walk because she was trembling and I assumed she had roundworms. I gave her a home remedy my grandmother has used on every dog she has had in the past. After giving her the home remedy she was supposed to throw up if she had roundworms, but she didn't. Despite this, I kept close eye on her and in about a week later, I notice that her stool had two adult roundworms. Since the home remedy didn't work, I rushed to the store and bought a de-wormer. I gave her the de-wormer and, in a few days after giving her the medicine, I started noticing that, occasionally, there were worms and blood in her vomit and stool.

*Other Info:*

By the growth of their teeth, I assume they are about five to six weeks old.
I don't know their dog breed, they seem as if they were mixed.
The puppy that has roundworm is still underweight and small, while the other one has grown a few inches.
I am feeding them with Pedigree.
The de-wormer I bought is Pro-sense Roundworm Liquid De-Wormer.

*Question:*

I am really worried about her, and I was wondering if it's normal to find blood in her stool and vomit.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Blood is not normal. Get her to a vet quickly. She may have Parvo or Giardia or Coccidia or just a really bad case of worms. In any case she needs treatment.

What kind of home remedy did you use? OTC de-wormers aren't great either. Vet-quality de-wormers are a lot safer and more effective.


----------



## yashira (May 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for your advice, I am going to consult this with my mother to take her to a vet.


----------

